

Interactees startup t-shirt for talent hunting - ck2
http://interactees.com/

======
cubtastic71
Another nice version would be some emoto-cons to express my present mood via
buttons!

~~~
frankdenbow
+1 vote for this. There are many ways to expand the idea to reach bigger
markets.

------
franciscohui
@cubtastic71 great idea!

@frankdenbow we definitely have more ideas and designs to announce after we
come back from SxSW this year.

Thanks @ck2 for sharing this.

Took a lot of learnings from other fellow HN posts (ie.
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2176771>), and will share my own
learnings pretty soon. =D

------
diamondsea
You might also want to offer an "I AM" version of this as well.

~~~
bherms
Place the I AM on the back... I AM A _____, LOOKING FOR A _____

Good combo that covers all bases. Someone sees you from behind across the room
and can come up and say, hey, I see you're a UI guy...

------
chopsueyar
Very clever.

